# DESPERATELY SEEKING 'SHANTIH' (GENTILE)



## ashleystar (20 July 2011)

DESPERATELY SEEKING SHANTIH (GENTILE) 13.3hh roughly, French rescue, she may still have her french passport

SHANTIH was rescued from France around 3 years ago, she was such a nervous horse and was found to be unrideable due to her nerves, she was sold on to various people and the last I heard she was down the country somewhere in a retirement home

I have shantih's foal Lola and myself and the lady who rescued her would love to know she is safe and how she is getting on, and would even buy her back so she can come back to a permanent home!!!!

Please let me know if you know if shes safe or know where she is

CALL 07761726475
EMAIL ashley.starforth@gmail.com


----------



## Changes (21 July 2011)

Poor horse. Shipped all the way over to be sold on. Some rescue.


----------



## ashleystar (21 July 2011)

She was sold onto to someone more confident hoping they would be able to bring her onto riding,but unfortunately she was riding well and then sold on for another horse,turns out she hadn't actually overcome her fear and ended up sold on again,if the lady who rescued her knew that would be the outcome she wouldve just kept her and retired her instead of selling her,was sold for pennies thinkin that a confident home would of been best but clearly not x


----------



## Changes (21 July 2011)

It's of no consequence what she was sold for, she basically washed her hands of her. The current guilt trip doesn't excuse what she's put the horse through. She'd have been far better with a quick end in France rather than being passed from pillar to post. 
FWIW, 'retirement homes' are one of the phrases bandied by those that take horses on loan and then send them to slaughter for a few quid.


----------



## ashleystar (21 July 2011)

I understand what your saying its always such a shame when they are moved on and on,that's the reason im trying to find out if she's ok? I would never part with mine no matter how she turns out but i guess you can never understand peoples circumstances at that time. Anyway fingers crossed i get to hear she's ok x


----------



## Changes (21 July 2011)

Fair point, Ashley, and I accept that you're not responsible, it just makes my blood boil -  so unneccessary. 

This is the FB link to her - I hope posting it on here might help you.

SHANTIH

This is the quote from the owner about what happened.

_i rescued shantih from france then sold her to a girl who said she would keep her and work with her because she was very nervous but she sold her wi thin about 3 weeks, she was next in a riding school at stockton on tees way but was sold in the redcar area and now we are unable to track her down. I would like to buy her back as if i had known the lass i sold her too was just out to try and make a profit and had no intention of keeping her i wud never of sold her_

I truly hope you find the poor girl and it's a postive outcome.


----------



## ashleystar (21 July 2011)

Thankyou very much for your help x


----------



## Dexter (21 July 2011)

I'm based just outside of Redcar if you want to pm me details of the last people who had her I can ask around see if anyone knows where shes gone. Its a small horsey world around here and everyone knows everyone elses business


----------



## ashleystar (21 July 2011)

I don't have any details of any of the owners who she went to other than who rescued her so that's not much help lol,but theres a desperately seeking shantih page on Facebook if you join that and share it with as many friends as you can,someone must have her somewhere x


----------



## Cuffey (21 July 2011)

You could try Tracing Equines also on Facebook http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/


N E Horsewatch and Newcastle Horsewatch both on Facebook


----------



## ashleystar (21 July 2011)

Thanks x


----------



## Star_Chaser (2 November 2012)

was this horse ever found?


----------



## ashleystar (2 November 2012)

Yes thankygod I'm in contact with the lady who has her, unfortunately the lady last I heard was putting shantih back up for rehoming as she wasn't able.to ride her which is why she wanted her, such a shame, if I could afford too shed of been coming home with me xxx so sad


----------



## Frumpoon (2 November 2012)

Wat's her breed/size/age type/ability - all these things could help people make a decision....


----------



## SpruceRI (2 November 2012)

ashleystar said:



			the lady who rescued her would love to know she is safe and how she is getting on, and would even buy her back so she can come back to a permanent home!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope the 'rescuer' lady will buy her back then??


----------



## ashleystar (3 November 2012)

I haven't heard from the lady who has her in a few weeks now, I was trying everything to try and get someone to take her and even the lady who originally rescued her but failed miserably, she's measuring at 14.1 chestnut mare very very gentle nature she's a fab little mare but the lady who.owns her now has tried everythingto have her broken in and she just isnt taking to it so she'd be better suited as a retired mare, i forget the location where she is now I don't even know if the lady has still got her, I don't dare ask cos I fear shell be on the move again already poor girl xxx


----------



## ashleystar (3 November 2012)

Ps the rescuer was going to take her back but her circumstances Havre changed and she is unable.to have her back, absolutely gutted xx


----------



## Sparkles (12 December 2012)

She's on project horses currently, but not sure how recent the advert is.


----------



## pinklilly (12 December 2012)

She was on ad-trader a few weeks ago.  I didn't think at the advertised price there'd be queues of people for her.


----------



## ashleystar (12 December 2012)

Totally forgot to reply to you guys but she's home!!! We got her back a week ago today she's still as bloody gorgeous as ever and is here to stay this time!! For good xc


----------



## Sparkles (12 December 2012)

That's brilliant! Congrats.


----------



## ashleystar (12 December 2012)

Thankyou and thankgod she's home xx


----------

